# Help finding new food for allergy dog



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

cooper has sensitivities to chicken and he does well on blue buffalo basics turkey and potato. he seems to enjoy it and so far it's been the best food to work for him!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Petsmart has a new line, Simply Nourish, I believe it is their own label. They have a nice sweet potato and salmon with limited ingredients at a reasonable price.I think about $45 for a 30 pound bag.

Ingredients:

Dried Sweet Potato, Salmon Meal, Salmon, Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Carrots, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein Not less than 24.0%
Crude Fat Not less than 12.0%
Crude Fiber Not more than 5.0%
Moisture Not more than 10.0%
Calcium Not less than 1.5%
Phosphorus Not less than 1.0%
Potassium Not less than 0.70%
Zinc Not less than 175 mg/kg
Selenium Not less than 0.20 mg/kg
Vitamin A Not less than 20,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E Not less than 200 IU/KG
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*Not less than 1.8%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*Not less than 1.6%
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)*Not less than 10 mg/kg
Beta carotene* Not less than 10 mg/kg
Lycopene*Not less than 1.0 mg/kg


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Two of my goldens (one is a mix) had issues with their food. Have been using Acana Ranchlands (no chicken,corn, or soy) for a couple of years and they are doing very well on it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

First, Thank You for adopting Elvis, he will be the best dog because you gave him a real Home and I can tell how much you Love him.
I feed my dogs Nutro Holistic Adult and supplement with omega 3 fish oil, Prozyme, non-fat yogurt and local honey every day. They also get sardines, fresh fish, steamed/raw veggies and fruit in their diet. 
Best of luck, it took me some time to figure out what was Bob's and Dylan's problem with allergies.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My golden has sensitivities to chicken and potatoes, which makes finding a food for him a royal pain in my tail!  

I'm currently feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach with good results.

Another I strongly considered was Holistic Select Anchovy, Salmon, Sardine. 

As for Diamond, I personally am not a huge fan of them--but with that said, each company has their own issues. If he is doing well on the food and you are happy with it--just be cautious of their recent recalls and if he starts to act funny or gets sick, be cautious.


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Petsmart has a new line, Simply Nourish, I believe it is their own label. They have a nice sweet potato and salmon with limited ingredients at a reasonable price.I think about $45 for a 30 pound bag.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Dried Sweet Potato, Salmon Meal, Salmon, Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Carrots, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride


Thank you for this! I looked on the Petsmart website and the reviews for this are pretty good, and they even have a lamb and rice similar to what we are on since I know he likes lamb. I will definitely keep this in mind!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Blue Buffalo lamb/Rice
California Natural Herring/Sweet Potato
California Natural Lamb/Rice
Lifetime Lamb/Oatmeal

I feed Acana Lamb/Apple


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

I was told Rocky was extremely allergic to chicken. I avoided clicked like the plague, but, for the first 18 months, Rocky scratched incessantly had several nasty secondary skin infections and we took many trips to my vet and the dermatologist. Tried many different foods before settling on Orijen 6Fish. I now feed Dr Tim's Pursuit and he is doing great. In hindsight, it is obvious that Rocky's problems were 100% due to the stress of being rehomed. In talking with Rocky's rescue, dogs can take up to one year before they become completely comfortable and confident in their new home. Maybe your dogs just need some time to settle in.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Determined how?

Since you are a student look for Victor, Pro Pac, Loyall, Tuffy Gold (Nutrisource) and Prism (Wellness Eagle). All of these have formulas without the items you mentioned. 

However, who determined he was allergic? Even though it is possible, it is still unlikely. It is much more possible that you are just feeding a poorly made food.


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

> However, who determined he was allergic? Even though it is possible, it is still unlikely. It is much more possible that you are just feeding a poorly made food.


I know people are probably thinking I don't know much about allergies and that I was figuring this out on my own, which I didn't. I paid for allergy testing. And when switching off of chicken, there was no more scratching, stools firmed up and no more hot spots within a few weeks. That's enough to confirm what the vet said for me. 



> In hindsight, it is obvious that Rocky's problems were 100% due to the stress of being rehomed. In talking with Rocky's rescue, dogs can take up to one year before they become completely comfortable and confident in their new home. Maybe your dogs just need some time to settle in.


I thought about it being stress too, but as I just mentioned, he has had testing done to confirm what I was guessing....so I'm just gonna continue to stay away from the chicken as he is doing very well now.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Try Lamb then. Price of the food will not make it less allergenic.

I would try Pro Pac Lamb and Rice or Prism Lamb & Rice. Both should be easy to get because stores carry the fancier sister brands. Anywhere where Earthborn is sold, they can get Pro Pac and Anywhere where Eagle is sold, they can get Prism. Oh Eagle has a Lamb & Rice as well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I feed Earthborn Coastal Catch and there is also a formula that has grain, Ocean Fusion, I think. Both of mine love Earthborn and seem to do well on it. Tayla can't have chicken, lamb, turkey or some of the other meats so we have to go with beef, pork, rabbit or fish. Fish is our easiest to get so we go with that in kibble.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

When considering a new food with a `novel`protein source because of possible dietary senstivities, bear in mind that lamb is no longer considered a novel protein because so many dogs have been exposed to it since it was first brought on the market 20 or so years ago. You might want to stick with something like duck or salmon as a protein, and limit the carbohydrates as well to something more novel like pea fibre, or quinoa and kamut. Or go with a grain free. Also consider going with a higher quality food, as you will normally feed less which lessens your cost per day and your dog will definitely benefit from a healthier diet. High end foods are not just high end because they cost more to you. They cost alot more to make because of their superior ingredients and in the long run, your dog`s health will reflect that.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

To the OP: If you are looking for comparable, affordable alternatives to Diamond, consider Precise Sensicare. The Nutrisource, Holistic Select and California Natural Lamb & Rice foods suggested by others are good thoughts too. But don't fret the Diamond if that's what your dog does best on.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

mpewe said:


> I know people are probably thinking I don't know much about allergies and that I was figuring this out on my own, which I didn't. I paid for allergy testing. And when switching off of chicken, there was no more scratching, stools firmed up and no more hot spots within a few weeks. That's enough to confirm what the vet said for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it being stress too, but as I just mentioned, he has had testing done to confirm what I was guessing....so I'm just gonna continue to stay away from the chicken as he is doing very well now.


Both my vet and dermatologist said allergy testing for proteins was useless - as many false positives as true positives. Also, often I would see improvement in Rocky when I changed a food but it turned out that coincidentally the ebb/flo of his symptoms were in sync with the food change. I hope you have identified your issue but your experience is errily similar to mine.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Nutrisource lamb/rice has chicken flavour and egg product. Not good for a dog with chicken allergies. 

I to am going to be allergy testing my dog in a couple months. $287 for a full food and environmental panel is worth it IMO. If it turns out hes not allergic to food, I can go back to raw.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> Nutrisource lamb/rice has chicken flavour and egg product. Not good for a dog with chicken allergies.
> 
> I to am going to be allergy testing my dog in a couple months. $287 for a full food and environmental panel is worth it IMO. If it turns out hes not allergic to food, I can go back to raw.


You might want to do some serious research on the food allergy testing before wasting your money on it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

artbuc said:


> You might want to do some serious research on the food allergy testing before wasting your money on it.


I have met a few dogs who have had the allergy test mine is having and as soon as the offending food was taken off they greatly improved. I will take my chances


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

How does the food allergy testing work? Is it an invasive process?


----------

